# Sooooo pissed off!



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

My 3tb hardrive that was 2.4tb full just decided to crash and I've lost everything from the past 4 years... :-( all my music, videos, photos...


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

When you say crash what are the symptoms often it's just the power supply that goes you can remove the drive and plug it in to another enclosure and it might well be fine.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As jamman says plug it into another PC or enclosure as an external HDD, its suprising what another PC can do, if its set as a secondary or external HDD.
Hoggy.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, As jamman says plug it into another PC or enclosure as an external HDD, its suprising what another PC can do, if its set as a secondary or external HDD.
> Hoggy.


This is only really true if it was the boot drive that failed (as it's often the case that the corruption will stop you booting, but some data will still be readable if you can mount it on another machine). If it was a second or external drive, you're not likely to see a difference by putting it in another machine.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Spandex said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, As jamman says plug it into another PC or enclosure as an external HDD, its suprising what another PC can do, if its set as a secondary or external HDD.
> ...


Hi, Very true, I assumed it was the boot drive.
Hoggy.


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Unfortunately it wasn't part of my desktop or laptop... It's an external Synology NAS. There were 2 1.5tb drives in RAID 0, think one of them must have died rendering the whole thing useless! Although they say healthy now, just no data!!!! Grrrrrrr!


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

As far as I know you can't just throw them into something else as they're configured specifically for the enclosure being RAID 0.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If its being recognised by operating system, it will be worth doing a check to fix file system errors. I don't give up easily.
Hoggy.


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Sometimes these things just go away by themselves magically... Just gonna turn it on tomorrow and hope for the best. When I access it, it's just telling me I need to reformat...


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Maybe you should set it to RAID 1 when you put in some new disks.

SJ


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Ours died a while back and I hadn't backed it up. Took it to PC World of all places and they retrieved everything - except my illegally downloaded movies. :roll:

Though it sounds like you're not a PC numpty like I am so might have a far more complex problem.


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Not just a case of data retrieval at pc world unfortunately... Raid 1 would be better, but it would also mean having to get 2 3tb drives to get the same capacity... Pretty pricey!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

4ndrew said:


> Not just a case of data retrieval at pc world unfortunately... Raid 1 would be better, but it would also mean having to get 2 3tb drives to get the same capacity... Pretty pricey!


isnt raid 1 where it writes the same info to two drives at the same time so there is always a backup copy? or as i recall it


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

Kell said:


> Ours died a while back and I hadn't backed it up. Took it to PC World of all places and they retrieved everything - except my illegally downloaded movies. :roll:
> 
> Though it sounds like you're not a PC numpty like I am so might have a far more complex problem.


Did they retrieve your copy of 'jizz guzzlers 4'? :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

I know it's a bit late now but external hard drives are so cheap now I'd suggest using one together with some software that will perform your back up automatically. For a Mac, Chronosync or SuperDuper work well.

I learnt this the hard way and suffered crashed hard drives like you. The alternative is to buy a Drobo. I have one and it stores all my music, photos, movies and installers for software. Great bit of kit!


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It all depends on what's gone pop. If it has a hardware RAID controller then you could just pop the disks in another system and set the controller to read the setup. I've recovered RAID-0 setups before, providing nothing has erased the data it's fine.

I will now pedantically say "Just restore from your backups. You did backup, didn't you?".

I'm in the middle of setting up a mirror between my NAS and my old man's. My stuff is going over to his currently, but he hasn't got into the habit of saving stuff onto his NAS yet. In the event of disaster I have a backup.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

This happened a while ago to the forum. The controller for the two discs failed and stamped over both of them. Sort of spoils the dual redundancy idea! Jae had to send the discs off for data recovery /repair. It worked.


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Gazzer said:


> 4ndrew said:
> 
> 
> > Not just a case of data retrieval at pc world unfortunately... Raid 1 would be better, but it would also mean having to get 2 3tb drives to get the same capacity... Pretty pricey!
> ...


Yep, hence needing 2 3tb drives for for 3tb of storage :-(

Unfortunately that was my backup and was in the process of reformatting my desktop, so was the only copy at the time :-(


----------



## cdavies360 (Jun 7, 2011)

What interface do the drives have? IDE/Sata/SCSI?

I have an external dock drive that supports all the above and have found GetDatabackNTFS/FAT quite useful when needing to recover data. Quite a high success rate if the sectors on the drive haven't been re-written to where your data used to be.


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

The trouble is that hard drives are built down to a price, whatever interface or mounting they have. A typical SATA 1Tb hard drive last time I looked was about £29 in the trade distributors, maybe less now, and from that the disty needs a profit, as does the importer, the shipper and the manufacturer, to say nothing of the raw materials, production labour and so on. So it's almost the cheapest bit of the equation whether it's internal or external, NAS or USB, the only thing you can do is get it on as many places as you can. If the stuff is really important, backup to external HDD as well as the NAS, get yourself some on-line storage and upload to there, you really can't have enough copies. And remember the chance of fire or theft, that's where on-line storage wins out over external HDDs.


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

4ndrew said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > 4ndrew said:
> ...


Security of your data is not free, the more secure you want it the more it costs, you have paid the "other" price :?

Fully understand your frustration, [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

